# Ratties running riot!



## dumbo_rat (Dec 12, 2006)

hi there here are a few pictures of my lovely rats..

Basil cleaning his foot!! 










Badger hiding..










my big brute lumpy..


----------



## Caitlyn3409 (Dec 21, 2006)

Basil has such cuuute ears!!!
Wow all your rats are so big 
How old are they?

Once again-Very cute!


----------



## dumbo_rat (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you! basil is nearly two years old and wee one is near the same age. Badger is only 8 months old. Lumpy is just huge!! lol 8O


----------

